
Why do I have to enter my Wi-Fi password twice on Windows XP? - yitchelle
http://www.quora.com/Why-do-I-have-to-enter-my-Wi-Fi-password-twice-on-Windows-XP?share=1
======
smt88
> Minor note: a version of Windows that does not have this problem has been
> available for about 7 or 8 years, so pleeeease upgrade. :)

